# Small Yard Done



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking around, after finishing my double loop connections I decided I could widen where I had one siding and pick up several
more, creating a small yard-I guess. I had enough track and some excess switches I was able to make work, not the ideal
setup but should work to leave some cars out on , then just bring out the engines. 

Looking from the South End.









From the North end:









From the side, with a few cars on:









I still need to make a control tower(is that what it's called?), but the grandkids are coming, so will be busy for a few days, then
rest for a few!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice addition Jerry. Give you a way to get in a quick run now and then. 

Dave


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks mighty good to me, Jerry!

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree it really looks great. The more sidings the better the RR is.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice track configuration, need to file that away in my head


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Jerry, your tracks alignment was so great. Enjoy the following days with your grand kids


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Very nice! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

